# wasabi from brambleberry



## Missjulesdid (May 2, 2008)

Everyone got a free sample at the conference. It smells SOOOOOOOOOO good oob. I can't wait to try it in soap.


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2008)

I saw a soap scented w/ that on another forum.  I will link it...


----------



## chlobue (May 4, 2008)

I have used this in CP and it's addictive. I love it


----------



## gallerygirl (May 5, 2008)

Trying to think how that will smell?? hmmmmm....  I have seen a wasabi lime fo somewhere.  Let us know how it turns out in your soap.  k


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2008)

Ok, I found the thread where somebody made a beautiful soap with this FO.  The forum is kind of wimpy, but the pics are great.

http://www.teachsoap.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=17


----------



## Lane (May 10, 2008)

I have heard really good things about this scent... Been wanting to give it a try. Let us know how it does! ♥


----------



## 7053joanne (May 16, 2008)

I think I have a sample of this floating around somewhere....guess I will give it a try soon.

Joanne


----------



## jones10021 (May 20, 2008)

Wow, this Wasabi soap looks great.  I do like the swirls.


----------

